# Remplacement SAV iPad



## colbosc (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

Depuis un moment (toujours), j'ai des soucis de réception wifi sur mon iPad3G acheté en mai dernier et sous AppleCare.
Après une restauration d'origine, les coupures persistent et je vais en recevoir un demain en remplacement. 
D'autres ont-ils eu ce souci : il passe de 3G à wifi en permanence, il perd la connexion, refuse de reprendre la seule borne de la maison...

Enfin, je n'avais pas du tout calculé le coup de la sortie du 2 le 25. Donc, rassurez-moi, il n'y avait aucune chance en attendant encore un mois par exemple de voir un iPad1 sous AppleCare remplacé par un iPad2 ?


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mars 2011)

colbosc a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Depuis un moment (toujours), j'ai des soucis de réception wifi sur mon iPad3G acheté en mai dernier et sous AppleCare.
> Après une restauration d'origine, les coupures persistent et je vais en recevoir un demain en remplacement.
> ...



Tant qu'il y en aura sur le refurb ou dans les AppleStore (et peut être bien de coté spécialement pour les cas d'échange) de France ils échangeront les ipad1 par des iPad1...Ensuite (et qui dit AppleCare" dit 3 ans) ils remplaceront certainement par des iPad2...Tu aurais certainement du attendre, tu pouvais te le permettre avec ton AppleCare !


----------



## cameleone (24 Mars 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ensuite (et qui dit AppleCare" dit 3 ans) ils remplaceront certainement par des iPad2



Attention, l'Apple Care pour iPad n'est que de deux ans (rallonge d'une année la garantie de base).


----------

